

Suspended sentence and community service for hacking in the UK - josephlord
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/01/15/michael_jackson_hackers_avoid_jail/

======
bdfh42
wot no 50 years sewing mail-bags?

Could it be that a justice system matches the punishment to the crime and the
criminals?

How come they were not extradited to the USA where they could be "fairly"
treated and the copyright owners could sleep easy.

